# Can I run 32-bit Ubuntu 8.10 on my AMD 64 PC?



## indiapavan (Nov 30, 2008)

I just received the newest Ubuntu 8.10 yesterday. But it is not mentioned anywhere on the CD whether it is 32-bit or 64-bit. But I think it is 32-bit. Can I install it on my AMD 64 without any problems? Will it be the same?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, you can install it on your 64 bit system, without any issues.


----------



## lalam (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ To continue, i've done this before and no problems at all


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2008)

It's mentioned on the 'System Requirements' part of the cover too, on what platforms it would be able to run.


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 30, 2008)

of course u can install it..


----------



## indiapavan (Dec 1, 2008)

I faced a small problem when I tried to boot from the CD. It said the 8254 timer setting is wrong or something. Try enabling the "noapic" option. Then it runs on live CD. But I am afraid to install it since it gave that problem at first.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 1, 2008)

A General theory
you can install both 32bit & 64bit OS on processor supporting 64bit
but you cant install 64bit on the processor supporting 32bit


----------



## indiapavan (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh I didn't know that. Thanks for the info.  I think I will wait anyways. Will wait until the next LTS is out at least.


----------



## powersum (Dec 1, 2008)

hey dude.. i tried installlin t 32 bit one on my 64bit pc amd athlon, i hav 2 comps, single core amd and dual core amd, it gets stuck at 1 point, the cursor keeps on blinkin and gets stuck.. nothin else happens... do u know y is that?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2008)

powersum said:


> hey dude.. i tried installlin t 32 bit one on my 64bit pc amd athlon, i hav 2 comps, single core amd and dual core amd, it gets stuck at 1 point, the cursor keeps on blinkin and gets stuck.. nothin else happens... do u know y is that?




First verify whether the CD works properly on the 32bit system? Maybe your disc is scratched, that's the reason it gets stuck at one place.

I too faced an similar situation with Fedora 8, which turned out to be a scratched disc.


----------



## powersum (Dec 9, 2008)

no.. ive checked it on amd sempron. it worked fine.... it works absolutely fine on 32 bit system, but in 64 bit, it stops...


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 9, 2008)

Stops where? It is a live cd, isnt it? During the boot process, when you see the loading graphics, hitting Esc or Atl+F1 will show the boot up in text mode. You can probably check there exactly at what point does it stops.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 12, 2008)

satyamy said:


> A General theory
> you can install both 32bit & 64bit OS on processor supporting 64bit
> but you cant install 64bit on the processor supporting 32bit


 
+1


----------



## indiapavan (Dec 15, 2008)

powersum said:


> no.. ive checked it on amd sempron. it worked fine.... it works absolutely fine on 32 bit system, but in 64 bit, it stops...



I recently faced the same problem while trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 32-bit on my friend's PC. It turned out that the disc was damaged. The problem was rectified when I used another disc.


----------

